# Programm anhalten/starten



## Schlubl (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo
Mein Programm zeigt z.Bspl 5 als Ergebnis einer Rechnung an.Da ich goto in meinem Programm habe geht es ja automatische weiter.Jetzt will ich aber das es z.Bspl. 5 Sekunden bei dem Ergebnis 5 haltet und dan nach 5 Sekunden weiter geht zum goto.Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

gruss schlubl


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2006)

Da duerfte Dir sleep() helfen koennen.
Ansonsten, es gibt hier auch eine Suchfunktion.


----------



## Schlubl (26. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da duerfte Dir sleep() helfen koennen.
> Ansonsten, es gibt hier auch eine Suchfunktion.


Das mit sleep() schau ich mir an,aber das mit der suchfunktion habe ich schon ausprobiert und hab nichts schlaues gefunden.Vieleicht weist du noch nach was man in der Suchfunktion suchen muss.

gruss schlubl


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht nach Begriffen wie *warten, verzoegert, verzoegern* und sowas. Halt Sachen die irgendwas mit damit zu tun haben dass etwas fuer eine bestimmte Zeit angehalten wird.


----------



## Schlubl (26. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht nach Begriffen wie *warten, verzoegert, verzoegern* und sowas. Halt Sachen die irgendwas mit damit zu tun haben dass etwas fuer eine bestimmte Zeit angehalten wird.


danke werde mich mal dran machen.

gruss schlubl


----------



## Schlubl (26. Mai 2006)

Schlubl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke werde mich mal dran machen.
> 
> gruss schlubl


hallo
habe es hingekrigt.Habe jetzt das Aussehen des Programmes ein wenig schleifen wollen.Gibt es auch einen Tabulator den man genau einstellen kann wieviel zeilen er verschieben soll?Weil \t geht 8Stellen nach rechts und ich will es genau einstellen nicht immer 8 stellen.

gruss schlubl


----------



## Sircoly (8. Juni 2006)

_Halli Hallo,_

ich denke mal, dass du eine Funktion in C++ suchst.
Ich weiß nicht, ob Sie gut ist, aber ich habe mir eine Funktion geschrieben.
Melde dich bitte, wenn du Fragen hast, und sag mir bitte sowieso bescheid, 
wie dir meine Funktion gefällt...

```
void Wait(int dauer)
{
	int startzeit = 0;
		startzeit = (int)time(NULL);
	int stopzeit  = 0;
		stopzeit  = ( startzeit  +  dauer );
	bool stop     = false;

	do
	{
		if( (stopzeit)  ==  (time(NULL)) )
			stop = true;
	} while (stop != true);
}
```


----------



## deepthroat (8. Juni 2006)

Hi.





			
				Schlubl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo
> habe es hingekrigt.Habe jetzt das Aussehen des Programmes ein wenig schleifen wollen.Gibt es auch einen Tabulator den man genau einstellen kann wieviel zeilen er verschieben soll?Weil \t geht 8Stellen nach rechts und ich will es genau einstellen nicht immer 8 stellen.


Tabs sind immer unberechenbar. Wieviel Stellen ein Tab einrückt hängt von der Einstellung des verwendeten Editors ab. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man deshalb keine Tabs verwenden und im Editor einstellen das der aus Tabs einfache Leerzeichen macht.

Gruß


----------



## Flegmon (8. Juni 2006)

Sircoly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _Halli Hallo,_
> 
> ```
> do
> ...




das kann schnell mal zu einer Endlosschleife führen. Besser ist <=.

noch besser wäre


```
while(stopzeit > time(NULL);
```


----------

